
Wu-Tang Clan will sell only a single copy of their new album - jack-r-abbit
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/26/5550260/wu-tang-clan-will-only-sell-a-single-copy-of-their-new-album
======
jack-r-abbit
_However, before it is sold, the one-of-a-kind album will tour the world as
many other famous pieces of art do, with stops at museums, galleries, and
potentially music festivals. Fans will be charged a cost to attend a
"listening event," where they'll get a chance to hear the album on headphones
after being carefully screened for recording materials._

This is an interesting approach.

------
anigbrowl
Well at least they'll know who to blame if it shows up on a torrent.

------
nikdaheratik
Well you know, if you can reach _one person_ with your music...

